# Camping around Oz for 7 months - trip report



## ck10_9 (Mar 4, 2010)

We had the time of our lives in this amazing country

The blog is not quite finished yet - the trip itself is but I have been kept busy by a trip back to the UK in Oct
Anyway I am back writing it again so I thought I would share it with you all....

We drove 36,000 kms around Australia in a Ford Maverick 4x4 with a roof top tent Jan 09 - Jul 09

The size of the country is mind blowing and you just don't understand that until you drive around it!! It is such a beautiful country with so much to see. 7 months was not enough to do it all but we gave it our best shot!

Not a huge % of the trip was 4x4 but we did do Birdsville track, big red, cape york, coffin bay, bungle bungles etc

Camping in Cape York was by far our best experience

Here is the blog with lots of pics (I am still finishing it up - Cape York back to Bris is a work in progress)

http://twopomsandatruck.blogspot.com/

(The blog runs a bit back to front so if you want to go from the beginning use the date selector on the right hand side of the screen)

I am back at work now and just want to be back on the road, I miss the freedom a lot. Such a great country to travel!!

There is a stats page (available as an excel sheet on the right hand side) to show our accom and fuel expenses - this may be of some use to you all.

Have a read and leave comments or ask questions if you wish. I enjoy sharing my experiences so it's no trouble.

Hope you enjoy our little adventure and all the photos we took

Carl


----------



## tomau (Oct 26, 2010)

Great pics.


----------



## prateekrica (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice pics!!!!! ...... I really liked them.


----------



## GeorgeR (May 5, 2011)

Wow - 7 months! Must have been a great trip. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## VivienMarch (Feb 20, 2012)

love this blog)


----------



## Erin Nock (Jan 28, 2013)

7 monts!!!! such a long time.........


----------



## Drunk Koala (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, looks like an epic route. How many km did you drive in the 7 months?


----------



## chaoshirt (Feb 22, 2013)

great pic.. nice share


----------

